# Tortoiseshell cat



## Trauer

Moi!

Miksi kutsutaan tortoiseshell kissoja? 

Kiitos!

EDIT: Sanakirjastani löysin: _kissa jossa on mustaa keltaista ja ruskeaa_. Onko tämä ainoa selitys suomessa? Eikö voi sanoa sitä yhdellä sanalla?


----------



## AutumnOwl

Kilpikonnavärinen kissa.


----------



## Hakro

AutumnOwl said:


> Kilpikonnavärinen kissa.


Kilpikonnavärinen ja kilpikonna*n*värinen näyttävät esiintyvät netissä jokseenkin yhtä usein, mutta jälkimmäinen on mielestäni suositeltavampi muoto.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Kilpikonnavärinen ja kilpikonna*n*värinen näyttävät esiintyvät netissä jokseenkin yhtä usein



Luulin, että pitää sanoa _näyttävät esiintyvä*n*_. Vähän sitten oli säie, jossa minua oikaistiin juuri tässä asiassa: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1730817.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Luulin, että pitää sanoa _näyttävät esiintyvä*n*_. Vähän sitten oli säie, jossa minua oikaistiin juuri tässä asiassa: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1730817.


Tietenkin niin! Se oli kirjoitusvirhe, anteeksi!


----------

